# powerhead won't blow bubbles anymore



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

my powerhead makes a stream fine, but it won't blow bubbles anymore, which i want it to partly do to oxidize the water more. The only think i can think of is that some sand from my tank is caught in there?


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

U checked the pipe hasnt got an air bubble in it!! giv it a blow! usually sorts mine out!!!!


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

yeah, its probably the air pipe.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I was using some air tubing that was a little bit too small for the hole. If its not a completely airtight seal, it won't blow bubbles. Look in the air pipe and see if you can see any water in there.


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

mine had that problem, i just took it out, shook that sucka to death, out it back in and hoped for the best :laugh:


----------

